#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  I need help in Petrel software

## hatemlibya

assalam alaykom everybody



I need help in Petrel software to do sesimic interpretation 

thanksSee More: I need help in Petrel software

----------


## greathelp2

Petrel 2010.1 c=r=a=c=k required in return abaliable , Peterel2009.1,Ki-n-g-do-m,Opendtect,interactive petrophysics,peromod

----------

